# Ready and Willing



## Davekyn (Oct 21, 2014)

I come here without certification whatsoever.  Most of my lessons have come from life itself.  I have spent a lot of time online researching many things and during that course have discovered I like the written word.  I have attempted a few poems and made a number of journals.  The ability to express with words, gives me peace in an otherwise chaotic head.  

I must say, I don't feel that intimidated here.  I joined another writing forum, but only to tell them why I could not join.  The admin there likes using caps and give many warnings that sound more like threats.  I was very put off.  I've read the rules here and will most likely have to go through the guides again, but it was nice to see no yelling and threatening.

I think I could give this place a go.
__________________

I don't know how to critique on things I know nothing about, but am prepared to share as I go.   I don't respond well to criticism that comes without hope or encouragement. That kind of thing took the joy out of photography for me.  If I find my efforts become more of a chore than the expressing of my passions - then it's time to move on.  I love to share and help whilst learning myself, but look more towards building strengths based on honesty that comes without brutality. A brutality often spawned from vanity.  A lesson I am still learning myself.  I often get too subjective and lose sight of any message and or forget about the audience I thought I was addressing.  

I guess it would help to identify what It is I wish to write?
___________________

I have mostly been a contemplative witter on the internet.  Writing many self help journals where self expression (self exploration) has been the primary theme.  I have no real education, but what I have learned in that process.  I search for new words and have learned to edit as best I can, however I have no structure at all.  I would now like to learn how to construct new worlds where anything goes, whilst letting go of my own.

I think that best describes how it is, that I have landed here.

Learning short stories perhaps a good place to start?  I have no structure and struggle with racing thoughts, yet I have many ideas.  

Could anyone link me to a page on how to start from scratch?  

I am open to any questions you may have.

Thanks for the welcoming tone - I'm ready to learn how to write. 

Thank You.


----------



## TKent (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome Davekyn,

We are so glad you found the WF   I've tried a few sites myself and found this was the best. Take a look around and get involved with the creative boards and discussions.  I've included a couple of links below with various helpful articles and guides. You'll find a wide variety of experience and interests here. I am a new writer myself so learning as I go! If you have any questions, I'm happy to help!

Here are a couple of links:

Writing 101 - some helpful articles including a couple of critique guides:  http://www.writingforums.com/content/6-Writing-101

Guide: http://www.writingforums.com/threads/58662-Writing-Forums-Guide


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome to WF! I hope you find this place a valuable asset to your writing. Take a look around, enjoy the people, and don't forget to offer feedback for others!


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll like it here. 

Don't let negative criticism bother you. If they have a point, do your best to learn from what they have to say. I think it's also important to remember that agents and editors might not always have encouraging words for us, either, so prepare yourself for that. At the end of the day it's your story so just write it how you think is best and be open to suggestions.

There's a couple links in my signature you may find of interest. Good luck!


----------



## Davekyn (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the boost and direction guys.  I can see I have a lot of reading to do.  I'm the kind of person that needs to read and re-read again.  Slow learner and I also learn from my mistakes which seems is OK in here from what I have read thus far. The atmosphere is very encouraging and I'm even more inspired having read more of the links you guys have provided.  

I will learn to take the heat   For now I continue reading and think some more on how I would like to start.

I would love to write about the things I love to do. But then I would also to try my hand at a few short stories which I have never really done.  I love science fiction so might try my hand at that.  Many times whilst watching science fiction films, I have wished it was I that had written the plot or at least the story had taken a different turn.  Now is my chance to create what it is, that I've often felt was missing.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Davekyn--welcome ! I like your attitude about writing, and I have enjoyed reading your intro, so--great start! I am looking forward to reading your work.   Peace...Jul


----------



## Folcro (Oct 22, 2014)

Davekyn said:


> I come here without certification whatsoever.



That may be a struggle if you're trying to break into the self-help market, marketable though that market may be. But for what it's worth, most of the "certified" people I've encountered in this field were certified idiots. If you can promote yourself well enough, the rest will amount to chump change. I do derive a feeling of sincerity from you though, so perhaps you have what it takes. I can't wait to find out.

As for critiquing, that comes just as much with talent and experience as it does with knowledge. Get started--- you will surprise yourself.

Welcome.


----------



## Davekyn (Oct 24, 2014)

In the interest of revealing a little more about myself, but more so with the intent to set my sights; I'll attempt to write a little more.

Currently I am in the early stages of coming off antipsychotic medication.  Battling fatigue and suffering bouts of nausea have made writing my first story quite a chore.  I did say if writing became like that, that I would most likely give in.  The context was more meant for the duration ahead.  When one constantly develops ruts and is no longer able to maintain or let loose but instead continually finds himself hemmed in. That's when I need to take a break.

I often go backwards and forwards between the variety of skills that I choose to learn, with each becoming a little more polished, a little more learned.  Right now I am just free styling so apologize this post will not have much sheen.  I would do better to analyse my writing instead of all the things around me. I would say my attempts at poetry have helped to concise my words and meaning.  It's given me an appreciation for the way words flow.  Having said that though, I'm still like a tap the spits and sputters with so much built up pressure that has trouble getting out. Once it starts dripping, there seems to be no end in sight.  The quality of words ejected like so and the way they run, would do well to be subject to treatment.  That my friends, is where I shall remain open.

Before I go, I just quickly touch base about breaking into any kind of market.  Thank you for your thoughts on that.  

I am not a marketing kind of guy.  Perhaps that may change as my skills develop but I'm hoping not.  I agree that there are indeed many crack pots that have more filler than any real content in their books.  It's possibly where I have developed the idea that instead of complaining, "...then why not write my own book?"  In that regard I take my hat off to those who actually did, where as I - have not.

For now, I shall return to my short story [science fiction] "The Second Coming" I fear it will not flow as well as my freestyle attempt to express what ever it is that I have tried.  However I'll post it for the purpose of deconstruction, for those able to help me learn.  I think using stories to make a point could work well for me. Unfortunately when I get close to the mark, I tend lose sight.  A repetitive cycle, like my missing wallet and or keys.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Davekyn. I have to tell you that this is a very good place to make friends and you'll be surprised to find some that can relate to your experiences.

One thing I haven't seen mentioned yet is that if you ever have a question about writing, you can also post a thread. I would recommend the writing discussion forum. Chances are you find people ready to answer any question you might have.

Hope you enjoy it here :smile:


----------



## Davekyn (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes of course.  Thank You for the added information.  Good points.  Just airing out my head before the day begins.  I will do just as you say. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Dave. You've found one of the best sites out there and it's mostly because of the quality of members you'll find here. Very helpful and knowledgeable and willing to share it with you. 

Oh, and I think you'll find that the Admin here are real pussycats...if I must say so, myself.


----------

